

Sparklines in your shell - luu
https://github.com/holman/spark

======
petercooper
Not to take away from this still being pretty awesome, but this was absolutely
huge (for the time) on HN back at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478)
:-) including plenty of rewrites in various languages.

~~~
joshdotsmith
This is a little bit of deja vu.

------
bch
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478)
for thread on this nearly 2 years ago.

------
ckdarby
How is this front page? This is extremely old

~~~
ChuckMcM
Presumably it is new to user 'luu'

It makes me sad though, as cool as it is, because I see this bit map screen
pretending to be a terminal and using font points to pretending to draw
graphics.

How the heck does that happen? I get the whole "xterm is compatible with
terminals" which was a big deal when I was new to programming but this is the
freakin' 21st century and our interactive text widget can't just do graphics?

Somebody shoot xterm in the head and replace it with a VT340 emulator not a
stupid VT100 emulator. Please.

~~~
RamiK
A couple of things need to happen in the kernel first before the VT100 could
be deprecated safely in favor of the later VTs. It all starts here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kmscon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kmscon)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Here is the thing, Kmscon would work just fine. Because the VT340 works
perfectly well as a VT100 terminal. But when you want to do graphics on it,
you send it ReGIS commands
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReGIS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReGIS)) and
it draws lines and shapes and stuff like that. Hell even XTERM has a Tek4010
mode which is poorly supported at best. But ReGIS support, especially now that
all the patents are expired, would be perfectly fine for this sort of thing.

------
sdfjkl
Unicode is much fun in the shell. I'm using 🔴 to show non-zero exit codes in
my prompt :)

